# Seeking an Outpatient Coding Position



## shannon.widney@yahoo.com (Feb 19, 2018)

I am looking for a secure position where I can use everything I have learned. I am so ready to go 
Will re-locate.


----------



## sjcarlile07 (May 8, 2018)

*Question*

Hi Shannon!

Where do you currently live?  Are you in the Texas area?

Thanks

Stacy


----------

